# Best homes needed for foster mum and kittens - southend-on-sea



## CarolynandAlfie (May 12, 2012)

Mum  Bea is a 1 year old tabby girl

Bea has done a really great job of being a mum for such a young girl and is now ready to move on and find a loving home where she can get to be the center of attention.

Bea is a petite cat, with beautiful tabby markings. This little lady is only about a year old so she has had a lot to cope with in her short life. She loves nothing more than to have a cuddle and show you her appreciation by becoming a little purring machine!

Bea likes to be included in family life and would make a lovely addition for anyone looking to rehome a young cat. She isnt the biggest fan of dogs so a non dog home would be better suited.

She should be ready to go to her new forever home in the next few weeks. She will have been spayed (no more babies for her), had her first vaccinations and micro chipped.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kittens  Marley & Harley (tabby), Binky & bertie (black)
All of Beas babies are little boys. I would prefer them to go in pairs and they seem to have paired off with the two tabbies and the two blacks (more dark chocolate) being best of friends. They should be ready to leave their mum at 9 weeks (the week of 23/07/12).
Lap cats in the making!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HARLEY & MARLEY

These two really are quite the double act. They started off as the quietest of the four but have since turned into quite the playful little things. They love to chase each other but are just as happy curled up having a cuddle together.

Both have the most beautiful markings and Im sure will grow in to very attractive cats that are full of character.

Never mind puppy eyes, kitten eyes!

Marley, butter wouldn't melt!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BINKY & BERTIE
These two are slightly quieter. I would say a bit more laid back especially Bertie who loves to lay on his back and watch whats going on around him. They both love to play and quite content to be cuddled and have their tummies tickled.

These two are quite hard to tell apart. Binky is slightly more chocolate than black and both have a few white hairs on their tummies.

Bertie doing what he does best, just chilling

Binky dreaming feeding


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi welcome to PF
Do you have any pics please
Which rescue are these cats with,?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Can you change the font colour - its impossible to read.


----------

